# A true pair of wild caught 12" Johanna pikes



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bought this amazing pair from Kolewolf a month ago, unfortunately they are too wild for my mini monsters to handle. Anyway, they will be going to a better home soon.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very beautiful pikes......
if only they were not so aggressive.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> very beautiful pikes......
> if only they were not so aggressive.


Thanks Adrian !!!

If they are kept by themselves with no other tankmates, they are gorgeous. They really resemble the WILD. When they shake their bodies, I can hear the sound of the tank water. As well, when they eat, their mouths snapp the foods quick & loud, similar to catching their preys in the wild.

They are in my 4 footer 55G all by themselves and they are truly couples as they do "everything" together. When they sleep together, their faces are facing each end for guarding against their enemies.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Hope they breed.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Truly beautiful fish, Peter. They look quite happy together. Good luck with placing them in a new home.
Shelley


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Peter, at least you have them going to a new home.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

*My second mini monster tank*

Decided to keep the pikes so I shovelled some tank space yesterday by emptying all my stocks in my 120G - 4 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft

Picked up three 6 to 8 inch mono peacocks + one 14 inch FAT niger cat from Kolewolf today to create my second mini monster tank.

The pikes were in the tank a few hours before the rest, and as soon as the rest went in, the pikes were chasing everybody away. Looks like they are preparing for their spawning ground. Both were moving river rocks around to create space for something. I caught this same action when they were in their old 4 footer 55G by themselves.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, the pikes are now back to their 4 footer 55G tank by themselves. They were bullying everybody in the 120G including a 14" niger cat. As soon as I put them back in their old tank, they started schooling together and really opened up, as well as their colors.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter:

I love these fish! They are the only "monster fish" that I've ever been tempted by. The colors are just amazing. Surely you have enough room to set up another monster tank for these beasties 

Shelley


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Peter:
> 
> I love these fish! They are the only "monster fish" that I've ever been tempted by. The colors are just amazing. Surely you have enough room to set up another monster tank for these beasties
> 
> Shelley


Many thanks for your encouraging complement !!!!

These pikes are truly very passionate couple as they do everything together, and they love to be by themselves. Their colors change according to their moods. The one with the blue/white fins is the BOSS(female).


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

The purple colouring is goregous!! Very beautiful fish Peter


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> The purple colouring is goregous!! Very beautiful fish Peter


Thanks, Lisa. I am not sure whether the pikes are preparing to spawn or just bottom diggers as they have been moving the rocks + gravel + sand to make bare bottom.

They are much happier now by themselves even in a 4 footer 55G tank.


----------

